
Rdio Acquires Indian Music Streaming Service Dhingana - ghosh
http://thenextweb.com/in/2014/03/14/rdio-acquires-shuttered-indian-music-streaming-service-dhingana-will-launch-rdio-india-this-year/?utm_content=38634&awesm=tnw.to_p2z28&utm_source=social&utm_campaign=pro&utm_medium=Twitter#!zDtqT
======
yashg
Indian music industry is almost monopolistic with T-series controlling almost
80% of the market. Incidentally T-Series made its name taking advantage of a
loophole in Indian copyright law back in the early 1990s and flooded the
market with cheap audio cassettes. The very music industry which sort of
excommunicated them at one time are now at their mercy. It even lead to murder
of its founder Gulshan Kumar but now his son runs an empire that no one in
Indian entertainment industry can afford to be enemy with.

At one Indian film awards show recently the anchor even made a joke that in
future anyone whistling on the road would also have to pay a royalty to
T-Series.

